# SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS'



## british_bpm (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Adopting techniques we learned and perfected with the hugely successful "Andy Findon - Kit Bag" and the idea of making a concept album without making any of the music. Just the building blocks, the DNA with Leo's "Enigma". And our first venture with the inventive smouldering and youthful chaps at Pixel Studios, who have created some truly inspiring signal paths for your to play with, Spitfire are proud to present one of the most extraordinary projects we've embarked on to-date.

Centred around a sophisticated virtual instrument recorded at 3 dynamic layers and 3 bowing positions with a host of "artisan" loops, and additional techniques, Spitfire believe they have encapsulated the very soul that is Peter. And with a whole host of experimental techniques, we feel the 7 month adventure that is Igenous is the perfect introduction into the inspiring, fiery and searing world of the electrified cello.

*With 9 hours of 6957 samples giving 8.7 GB of uncompressed WAVs (48k/24bit) with a download footprint of 5.1 GB (lossless compressed) this seven month encyclopedic investigation into this instrument is available today at £99. To find out more and/ or buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (HERE).*

NB NEEDS A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN

HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:



...AND AN INTERVIEW WITH THE MAN HIMSELF:



...AND TWO AMAZING NEW DEMOS BY ANDREW BLANEY, (FX and Max FX).

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20ABach%20Min%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20ABach%20Max%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20Cello%20Demo%20AB%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20Cello%20Demo%20AB%20Max%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric ABach Min FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric ABach Max FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric Cello Demo AB FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric Cello Demo AB Max FX.mp3

*ARTICULATIONS & MICS*

*Performance 'VI'* (DI, Close and Room Mic)

Full (TM)
Lite (no TM)
Includes slide, fingered, bow change and 'grind' control.

*Individual Playable Patches*

Long
Long Artisan
Long Col Legno
Long Harmonic
Long Tremolo
Short Spiccato
Short Pizzicato (Bell / Muted)
Short Col Legno
*Phrases Techniques and Aleatoric*

Slide up
Slide down
Phrases - Bowed 5ths
Phrases - Bowed Major/Minor
Phrases - Accented 16th Forths
Phrases - Accented 16th Pizz - Major/Minor
Loops - Pizz jumps
Loops - Triplet jumps
Loops - Wave bows
Plucked 5ths
Plucked Major/Minor
Techniques - Harmonic Trill
Techniques - Helicopter Bowing
Techniques - Long Flutter Bow


*TO FIND OUT MORE AND/ OR BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (HERE).*

NB NEEDS A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

My guess:

Peter Gregson electric cello. Producer Portfolio series. 

8)


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



Blake Ewing @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Peter Gregson electric cello.



That, or something involving Diego Stocco.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow! Want that!
When?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



> Peter Gregson electric cello. Producer Portfolio series.



Yup. for sure...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



Blake Ewing @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> My guess:
> 
> Peter Gregson electric cello. Producer Portfolio series.
> 
> 8)



Yes. I am sure this is it. Sounds awesome. Amazing cello choices - Tina Guo and now Peter Gregson. What an superb sample world we live in. Spitfire knocks it out of the park once again!


----------



## tokatila (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

Sounds nice! =o 

While you at it can you open a little bit of your bundle pricing, I asked this on email, but I'm sure that lot of other people are curious as well. If this is an inappropriate thread I will happily open a new one, but thought you might like possibly to do that for yourself? Since bundle pricing is very welcome. 8) 

So do you support custom bundles "pay only what you don't own yet"? I.e. you own some products in bundles but not all, which is probably reality for many of us here. For example if I'm missing flutes in woodwind bundle it wouldn't make sense to "punish" loyal customers to make them buy it full price while giving newcomers basically 3-2 pricing. Yes I want those flutes. :wink: 

Aah and yes, you have also created an interesting dilemma for the buyer. Since you have a typical 25% intro offer, it's always a wrong time to buy a full / one of the bigger bundles since intro offer is more expensive than its price on the bigger bundle. So it's always better to wait as long as possible to let the bundles get bigger. Easy solution; a bundle owner gets the new products belonging to a bundle get the same discount as the existing products in the bundle. 

Check for example Plugin-alliance website how it can be done...


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

We'll certainly bear it in mind, but I think the pragmatically speaking it would introduce an order of complexity that would be impractical for us from an audit and accounting POV. Remember we pay over a massive amount of our takings to musicians, technicians and the studios we use.

We like to think we reward both loyalty _and_ anyone who is committing to make a serious investment in our brand. We like to think we're now equally attractive to people eager to get their hands on the next great orchestral module the minute it comes out by discounting the product for a limited time. People who wish to cherry pick and choose as and when their job requires by making the library massively modular with affordable modules at every step. Now lastly to people new to Spitfire or existing customers wanting to make a serious plunge into an aspect of our range in one go. For the latter point we have not been able to do this up to now because our shop app didn't support it, but moreover we didn't have a broad enough range to justify it. Despite a bulging monthly mail bag of requests to introduce a service like this.

We're also now offering a not-for-profit http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html (bespoke drive service) for those of you who are daunted by the DL burden when buying larger carts or bundles of products. Cash-out then wait a few days, drive arrives with your wares pre-backed up. Drag across onto your rig, authorise and you're away with your bespoke drive safely stowed away should you have any problems with your samples drive(s) further down the line (or if.... as we all do from time to time, we make a total Horlicks of the file structure when updating, or save over something by mistake and don't wish to have any downtime as a result).

But returning the thread to it's original subject, we'll release more info next week. The VI aspect of this library (as heard) is fantastic but there's so so so much more. It really is a mad project that has captured a personality (and a little bit of lunacy)!!


----------



## nutotech (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

Agree 100% with Tokatila. Bundle pricing would make a huge difference on my decision for additional libraries. EW, VSL, 8Dio, et al all offer programs. Could be easily managed at checkout. Just sayin'...


----------



## nutotech (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

Agree 100% with Tokatila. Bundle pricing would make a huge difference on my decision for additional libraries. EW, VSL, 8Dio, et al all offer programs. Could be easily managed at checkout. Just sayin'...


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



> Agree 100% with Tokatila. Bundle pricing would make a huge difference on my decision for additional libraries. EW, VSL, 8Dio, et al all offer programs. Could be easily managed at checkout. Just sayin'...



SF already has bundles. It's a recent development but at 35% off a pretty good deal. Check the website.

If I'm not mistaken, I believe Tokatila is referring to a system where customers who already have certain products in a bundle could buy "into" that bundle by only paying for the products in the bundle which they don't own but still at the 35% off "bundle" price.

If I'm not misunderstanding, that seems like it would remove any incentive for anyone to buy anything at full price if they could just cherry-pick from bundles at bundle prices...


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

Nice! 
But before I get any more solo strings... 
Any news on a Solo Strings update??


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



MA-Simon @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Any news on a Solo Strings update??



+1


----------



## tokatila (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



prodigalson @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> > Agree 100% with Tokatila. Bundle pricing would make a huge difference on my decision for additional libraries. EW, VSL, 8Dio, et al all offer programs. Could be easily managed at checkout. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for derailing this thread and have already discussed bundle pricing with Christian in PMs, but two clarifications so I'm not misunderstood

1) yes, I'm referring that kind of system, but the discount doesn't need to be same as purchasing the full bundle or it even shouldn't be. from business&customers perspective one should reward customers buying more at once

2) this is not what I meant, you would always of course need to "fill the bundle" not cherry-picking product by product. e.g. if you own Trombones already and want to buy the brass Bundle, you need to purchase full Brass bundle (fulfill), except you get some discount for the Trombones you already own (doesn't need to be good of a discount as in full bundle) so you don't need to purchase Trombones twice (rewarding long-time customers)

Again this is my personal opinion, and I fully understand why Spitfire has constructed bundles as they are now. I just would prefer otherwise as a customer, who really likes their products. Maybe this should be moved as a own thread about "fair" bundle pricing to the other part of the forum?


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

As I said before because we (unlike most other devs) pay the musicians, studios, technicians royalties, on every single product (even Earth pays a "jukebox" royalty from which all our musicians get a share) a huge fund which we invest every six months back into the UK music biz, this would add a complexity to our due diligence, our audit systems, accounting and accountability that is currently way beyond the resources we have available to us.

As said before I think we amply cater to three types of buyers in the fairest and most empathetic way that we can:

1. Composers who want the next great module, straight away, v1.0 to gain an advantage on their competitors, or just because they love our stuff and know it will work well and sound great. We discount every release for these very people for at least two weeks.

2. Composers who like to cherry pick different products as and when their work budgets stretch or require expansion of their wares. We keep our libs very modular and incredibly fairly priced. For example we split Mural into two so you don't have to pay $1k for our in-depth symphonic strings. Moreover stand alone modules are usually game-changers in competitive pricing (I cite, Albion and Earth).

3. Composers who wish to buy a bunch of stuff in one go, make a sudden and sizeable commitment to our brand. Whether that be in a bold expansion of their existing wares (so someone who owns Albion wanting to buy into BML, or someone who owns BML wanting our other products that have been recorded in the hall (overdubs)) or indeed newbies who have just found us and would like either an introduction to our wares curated by us, or indeed have gone "WTF who ARE these guys, I want lots of their things!". We have a very carefully scaled bundles selection which encourages and support this.

....Oh and we also discount 30% off our entire range to students, and professors. This is restriction free, non-hobbled, full versions of our software.

Is this not enough?

...Oh and did I mention all the free samples we give away? Unicef? Nearly £46,000 raised, that's nearly $75,000?

*Sorry if this comes across as disgruntled but you thanked me yesterday for taking a chunk of my weekend to reply to you in person in a very detailed manner trying to explain in greater detail what I had already quite clearly explained here. But then you again derail a thread teasing a product that a team of people has been working on for 7 months. Can you not open this discussion elsewhere?*


----------



## tokatila (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*



british_bpm @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> As I said before because we (unlike most other devs) pay the musicians, studios, technicians royalties, on every single product (even Earth pays a "jukebox" royalty from which all our musicians get a share) a huge fund which we invest every six months back into the UK music biz, this would add a complexity to our due diligence, our audit systems, accounting and accountability that is currently way beyond the resources we have available to us.
> 
> As said before I think we amply cater to three types of buyers in the fairest and most empathetic way that we can:
> 
> ...



Sure, made mistake already not doing that in the first place, but now I answered to other member since just didn't wanted to be misunderstood as probably nobody does.

I open a thread to Sample talk right away. But like I told you yesterday I think you have the best sample libraries on the planet, so my unhappiness to bundle pricing policies is in no way personal and I didn't mean to make you disgruntled or taking away from your hard-working team. I'm sorry.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - A Very Exciting Teaser Demo - CAN YOU TELL WHAT IT IS?*

This guy is a rising star, a seriously talented, and in-demand musician and composer, and this is the most excited I've been about a library since releasing Enigma. Here is yet another anthology of seriously inspiring and somewhat troubling wares. At the centre an ingenious VI but there is so so so much more. Recorded by the guys at Pixel studios, they went to town, we had to literally wrench the stuff from their quivering hands and tell them to stop. "ENOUGH ALREADY"!!

More news soon.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - IGNEOUS - Announced!!*

Cool!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - IGNEOUS - Announced!!*

I had the very great pleasure of listening to Peter play live only a couple of days ago (and chatted to him afterwards, lovely bloke), so this looks like a great library.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting library, especially at this moment.... .


----------



## HD Audio (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope you guys had included playable patches for diverse articulations. 
At this point, we're all expecting something better than Embertone solo strings. I'm a bit disappointed that Cinesample guys did not include many realistic patches on tina guo solo cello library.


----------



## tmm (Sep 14, 2014)

Electric bowed strings must be in-demand recently, eh? Sounds great as always, Spitfire.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 14, 2014)

HD Audio @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> I hope you guys had included playable patches for diverse articulations.



Well judging by the demo, which was all played with the keyboard, there certainly is a diverse set of articulations! Definitely sounded like there was legato in there and quite a bit of non-vibrato to vibrato that sound quite realistic. Definitely intrigued by this one. I hope it will be possible to roll back the distortion a bit from the sound in the demo.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - IGNEOUS - Announced!!*

Indeed you will, Paul elected to put up the Culture Vulture signal version... if you ask him nicely, we may get the same but less fruity..... but there's loads and loads more to come.

Best.

C.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp013_pg/PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP013_Igneous_B-Banner_Fora.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Adopting techniques we learned and perfected with the hugely successful "Andy Findon - Kit Bag" and the idea of making a concept album without making any of the music. Just the building blocks, the DNA with Leo's "Enigma". And our first venture with the inventive smouldering and youthful chaps at Pixel Studios, who have created some truly inspiring signal paths for your to play with, Spitfire are proud to present one of the most extraordinary projects we've embarked on to-date.

Centred around a sophisticated virtual instrument recorded at 3 dynamic layers and 3 bowing positions with a host of "artisan" loops, and additional techniques, Spitfire believe they have encapsulated the very soul that is Peter. And with a whole host of experimental techniques, we feel the 7 month adventure that is Igenous is the perfect introduction into the inspiring, fiery and searing world of the electrified cello.

*With 9 hours of 6957 samples giving 8.7 GB of uncompressed WAVs (48k/24bit) with a download footprint of 5.1 GB (lossless compressed) this seven month encyclopedic investigation into this instrument is available today at a promo price of £74 (RRP £99, offer ends 1st of October 2014). To find out more and/ or buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (HERE).*

NB NEEDS A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN

HERE'S PAUL'S WALKTHROUGH:



...AND AN INTERVIEW WITH THE MAN HIMSELF:



*Etude - Andrew Blaney* A demo played live from a keyboard using a "performance VI" with no phrases:
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG_Etude_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG_Etude_AB.mp3

*ARTICULATIONS & MICS*

*Performance 'VI'* (DI, Close and Room Mic)

Full (TM)
Lite (no TM)
Includes slide, fingered, bow change and 'grind' control.

*Individual Playable Patches*

Long
Long Artisan
Long Col Legno
Long Harmonic
Long Tremolo
Short Spiccato
Short Pizzicato (Bell / Muted)
Short Col Legno
*Phrases Techniques and Aleatoric*

Slide up
Slide down
Phrases - Bowed 5ths
Phrases - Bowed Major/Minor
Phrases - Accented 16th Forths
Phrases - Accented 16th Pizz - Major/Minor
Loops - Pizz jumps
Loops - Triplet jumps
Loops - Wave bows
Plucked 5ths
Plucked Major/Minor
Techniques - Harmonic Trill
Techniques - Helicopter Bowing
Techniques - Long Flutter Bow


*TO FIND OUT MORE AND/ OR BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/pp013-igneous (HERE).*

NB NEEDS A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN


----------



## thebob (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

ow, price looks good ! 
the second youtube video doesn't work though !


----------



## geronimo (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*



thebob @ Thu 18 Sep said:


> the second youtube video doesn't work though !



It's work fine to me with Firefox mac version .

Don't get me wrong but I love the mention "Made in the UK"! 8)


----------



## thebob (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*



geronimo @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> thebob @ Thu 18 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > the second youtube video doesn't work though !
> ...



that's what I have but I guess it has been repaired in the meanwhile ! 


and I love the mention "Grind" !!


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

OK, I was going to save this 'til later, but it blew the top of my head off....

Andrew Blaney vs Peter Gregson:

FX then Max FX versions...

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20ABach%20Min%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20ABach%20Max%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20Cello%20Demo%20AB%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG%20Electric%20Cello%20Demo%20AB%20Max%20FX.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric ABach Min FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric ABach Max FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric Cello Demo AB FX.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/pp_p_gregson/PG Electric Cello Demo AB Max FX.mp3


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

Sounds stunning, and very playable out of the box as usual.
Cheers for the great price Paul and Christian.


----------



## method1 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

Sounds very nice. Are any of the phrase/loops tempo sync-able?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn! That's the first electric solo string library that sounds good to me.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' RELEASED!!*

This looks fantastic and a lot of fun! Think I'll have to pick this up.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

Just a polite reminder that Igneous is coming off promo later today... last chance to grab at this price!!


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2014)

I will get this as it sounds great but seems a wasted opportunity not to record any legato.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 1, 2014)

Ed @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> I will get this as it sounds great but seems a wasted opportunity not to record any legato.



look carefully. it has 3 types of legato


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2014)

ysnyvz @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> Ed @ Wed Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I will get this as it sounds great but seems a wasted opportunity not to record any legato.
> ...



really? I didnt see it in the articulations or the video?


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

It's all in the performance instance.

"Includes slide, fingered, bow change"


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*



Jonathan Moray @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> It's all in the performance instance.
> 
> "Includes slide, fingered, bow change"



I thought those were sustain types not legato types. They are definitely interval patches?


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

Actually, I'm not a 100% sure Ed. :| I was fearing the same as you when I first watched the video. I found it a bit weird that Paul did not show any extensive use of the different legato types. For me it's the slide/portamento that's important. But you can hear that the performance patch at least contains standard fingered legato. Although he does state at 1:25 in the video that the performance patch have all of those other legato types as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld2gHCRsHgQ#t=85
If you're lazy. :wink:


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2014)

Well thats what confused me because I didnt hear any legato when he said "as you can hear". Sounded like unconnected sustains to me.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

You're right. The transitions are very subtle, if they are there at all. But I do think I hear some kind of legato between some notes. But maybe it's a placebo effect since I'm excepting them to be there.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*



Jonathan Moray @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> You're right. The transitions are very subtle, if they are there at all. But I do think I hear some kind of legato between some notes. But maybe it's a placebo effect since I'm excepting them to be there.



Listen to the last audio example. There's some good examples in there of the slide which are quite obvious.

Looking forward to getting this. Tried buying it for Spitfire's shop wouldn't let me. Hopefully the Spitfire chaps will get it sorted.


----------



## Ed (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Wed Oct 01 said:


> Listen to the last audio example. There's some good examples in there of the slide which are quite obvious



I can see in the video there is a "slide" on its own, but I dont seem to hear legato transitions in the video which seems like regular sustains. But maybe its not that obvious or wasnt showcased as well? There are some small phrases in the library, so Im not sure if the audio demos in this thread havent cleverly strung them together. They usually seem to make a bigger deal out of legato if they have recorded it, but maybe they mentioned it and I missed it. If someone that has it or Paul or Christian could say for sure that would settle it.

Its still a great sounding library even if it doesnt, I just think if they didnt it was a missed opportunity.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

I just don't think the library would be anywhere near that size without legato and slide transitions recorded.


----------



## peej (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE - Peter Gregson Electric Cellist 'IGNEOUS' LAST HOURS OF PROMO!!*

I very definitely recorded all legato options & permutations known to me and the chaps. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2014)

Just for the record (beyond PG above!) Andy's demo, as previously stated -- is

"A demo played live from a keyboard using a "performance VI" with no phrases"

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Ed (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome  weird how I can hear it in Andy's demo so well


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 2, 2014)

The demos sounds absolutely amazing! Truly beautiful. And yes you're right; in the demos the legato is quite prominent and sounds very good. But I still can not really hear the slides. Or maybe I'm excepting too much. I want the slides to be more portamento like, but in the demos the slides I hear are more slur-ish.

Still though, this is the best and most soulful eCello library yet imo. Great work! :D


----------

